# Akc usda alert!!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Read and signed! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Very important!*

Urge Congress: Take Action to Support American Pet Breeders | The Cavalry Group

Above is a link that makes it very easy to contact Congress about the new USDA Rulings. 

Even if you never intend to breed a dog or any other animal please read the information and sign both the petition from AKC and also the Cavalry Link to write Congress. 

Do to these rule changes many of the best breeders in this Country will stop breeding rather than raise their pups and keep dogs in a USDA kennel. 
Where will you get your next puppy? Your choices will be limited to what you can find in a shelter or a Commercial breeder. No pups socialized with the family, no dogs or pets in a breeders home period! Dogs have to be kept on a steam cleanable surface, no sleeping on the sofa or bed! 

Please to action while we can to protect the small hobby/show/performance breeders and your right to purchase the pup of your choice while we still can!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I sincerely hope and pray thee lack of replies does not reflect people not signing the petition. This could have disastrous effects on the world of breeding as we know it. I do not live in the US., but its seems once one country passed a regulation such as this, the whole world follows suit. NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Petition signed and letter sent!!! Hope enough other people do the same. This is bad regulation for all small animal breeders, not just purebred dogs or cats. 

I used to have a small pet store, no dogs or cats, but I did sell small mammals, birds, and reptiles....there is enough USDA regulation and red tape now. I was USDA licensed so that I could do educational programs in schools. 

It was impossible to get quality reptiles from commercially licensed facilities in my state, I always had private sources out of state...the animals were much healthier and tamer. And I certainly don't want my dogs to be raised in a kennel because the gov't says it isn't sanitary for them to be raised in the bedroom anymore...that's insane!!! My dog is going to sleep in my bed...he might as well at least be born INSIDE his breeder's home!!!!! JMO.

Okay...rant over...everybody go sign & send letters! Have a great day!


----------

